# Edit in Photoshop stopped working



## Connie (Feb 27, 2014)

I am using Lightroom 5.3 on an iMac running 10.8.5.  My normal workflow involves selecting one or more photos in LR, then selecting Edit in Photoshop CS6 or Open as layers in Photoshop.  That has been working well until this morning.  It worked one minute, then stopped working the next, without changing any configurations.  I have tried using the Command E shortcut and using the menu.  In each case, focus changes to Photoshop, but no files are opened.  I tried closing Lightroom and reopening it.  Then I tried Optimizing the Catalog.  No help.  Anyone have any suggestions?


Later... I tried one more thing - the old reliable.  I shut down the computer and restarted.  That seems to have fixed the problem.  Hope it doesn't pop up again.


----------

